# 4 huge bucks today.................



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

After lunch I loaded a ladder stand in my father-in-laws truck. Hauled it to my buddies house and we put it up over his feeder. He wants me to shoot one with a crossbow. On my way home I was talking to Stink (my yougest son). We were heading down HWY 22 between Red Cross and Grays Chapel. Out of a hayfield on the left side of the road jump 3 dang nice bucks. I hit the brakes and they make it across. Me and Stink was admiring the size of the antlers. Just as we get to where they crossed the 4th one (the one we didn't see) comes out of the ditch and heads across the road right in front of me. I plow it running about 35-40. 

He is knocked down in the ditch. He scrambles to his front feet and drags up in the hay field. His back legs come back to life and he swirls around and heads back across the road, across the field and into the woods. I pull over and admire the damage to the truck. The fog light and the turn signal is hangin by the wires. The grill is pushed back, the bumper pushed in, the headlightbroke, and 2 big dents in the front finder. That is where the antlers hit. 

Call the father-in-law and inform him. He said to get a accident report. The officer gets there and asks for my license and registration. I reach for my wallet and it is not there. Great!!! I left it at home. That did not seam to be a issue. He wrote out a report and sent me on my way.

Now I have to get the truck fixed. I am guessing $2000-$3000 bucks. 
I hope he has a $500 deductable and not $1000. 

Darin


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

SO sorry for your bad buck... I mean luck. I'm with you , the lower the deductable the better! Hopefully it's only 250.00


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

Depending upon your insurance and how your deductibles are set up, you may be in luck. My insurance company would consider this as a comprehensive claim. Comprehensive deductibles are almost always a lot lower than collision deductibles.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I did hear back. Their deductable is $100. That is a relief. I have to get an estimate this week and give it to the insurance company.
It is a comprehensive claim and not collision.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

I hit a dog once and did 835.00 worth of damage and the ins co paid it all. They said if it had been a man it would have been 250.00 deductable.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

He took the truck today to get an estimate and then to the insurance office. The body shop estimate was $3100 but he missed a dent. The adjustor said she would get back with him tomorrow. 

He told me he wanted me to handle everything. I told him to file a claim and I would do the rest. Well obviously he now prefers to handle it himself. I think that is a good thing because there was a dent in the back of the truck from some guy hitting him at Lowes a few months ago and he wanted it fixed to. So if there is a charge for the dent he can pay for that one. 

I figure if I did it there would be something not done right and I would hear about it until I die. So maybe this is a good thing. I hate it happened and I told him I was sorry. I guess I am on the crap list for a while. I guarantee my ass won't sit in that driver's seat again. 

Darin


----------

